# Weedless jig heads



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

This is a general question about color, I got a pack of weedless jig heads at Gander MOuntian, they have a white weed gaurd on them. My question is when in the water the guard really stands out and so I'm wondering if this takes away from the look of the bait? I noticed this when I was fishing a 7" lizzard....water was mucky (is that a color??) and the first thing I saw on my retrieve was the weed gaurd as it got to the boat.

So - this begs the question - does the weed gaurd make that much difference??


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

If you are fishing a lizzard i would rig it texas style with a bullet weight, problem solved.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree, marshall.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

or carolina rig it!


----------



## BASSandBASEBALL (May 23, 2006)

I Fish A Heavily Weeded/grassy Lake And Still Pull Out A Lot Of Vegetation Via The Bullet Weight On The Texas Rig. Stuff/push A Few Small Round Sinkers Inside Your Soft Bait. Even More Weedless.


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

I fish a few lakes that have a considerable amount of rocks in them and for some reason (this year especially) I have done VERY well with the same exact setup that your talking about.I use a 1\4 oz. jig head with the said weedguard and usually a senko or a floating worm and it has been dynamite!Seems that it outperforms the bullet weight around rocks.I wouldnt wory so much about the appearance of the bait but more about the presentation.Just look at all of these new baits that have come out recently with all of these arms and appendages sticking out all over the bait.My two cents!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

A buddy of mine has some hooks with the weight built in close to the eye, you work it through backwards and the tube is weighted and weedless...I had not seen these kind of hooks but they work pretty good. 

I like the bullet weight rig also. We hit a pond this weekend and it was just overrun with grass, no chance at any kind of crankbaits so we went plastic all weekend or topwater.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i take it you guys are talking about a weedless shakey head setup??
as far as the weedguard goes, get youreself a pack of sharpies(should have black, blue, red, green, and another color or 2). just color the weedguard and make sure to let it dry before you use it.


----------

